# indeed



## Gavril

The translation of _indeed_ and words like it is (potentially) a very broad question. For now, I'm curious about the following uses of _indeed_:


_He hasn't been shy about asking me for money lately -- indeed, now that I think about it, he's already asked me three times this week!

I don't agree with everything you said, but you weren't wrong to imply that we are running out of money -- indeed, we only have $100 left in our treasury.

I think we'll see him again someday, not that he's coming back anytime soon -- indeed, he probably won't come back until the time when we least expect him to.

I don't mean to imply that you can predict the weather perfectly. Indeed, you can't!_


How would Finnish render the meaning of _indeed_ in the above phrases?

Kiitos!


----------



## sammio

I think you could use the word _(totta)_ _tosiaan / tosiaankin _in the first sentence, all the other ones would sound best with _aivan_ to my ear. _Tosiaan_ is used when someone tells you something you maybe knew but hadn't thought of, _aivan_ when someone says something obvious, I mean something you agree with and which is clear.


----------



## Gavril

sammio said:


> I think you could use the word _(totta)_ _tosiaan / tosiaankin _in the first sentence, all the other ones would sound best with _aivan_ to my ear. _Tosiaan_ is used when someone tells you something you maybe knew but hadn't thought of, _aivan_ when someone says something obvious, I mean something you agree with and which is clear.



Where would _aivan_ be positioned in sentences 2-4? Here are my translation attempts:


_En yhdy kaikkiin sinun ilmaisiisi mielipiteisiin, muttet ollut väärässä antaen ymmärtää, että meidän rahamme loppuvat -- kassassammehan on aivan 100 dollaria jäljellä.

Tuntuu siltä, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä, ei silti, että palaa hyvin pian -- aivanhan todennäköistä on, että hän ei palaa siihen asti kun vähiten häntä odotamme.

En halunnut antaa ymmärtää, että olisi mahdollista ennustaa täydellisesti säätä. Aivan mahdotonta se tietenkään on!_


I'm looking forward to a lot of helpful corrections.


----------



## sammio

En yhdy kaikkiin sinun ilmaisemiisi mielipiteisiin does not sound natural at all so: _En ole samaa mieltä kaikista mielipiteistäsi__, muttet ollut  väärässä antaessasi (minun) ymmärtää, että meidän rahamme loppuvat _(correct, but would sound better with_ rahojemme loppuneen) -- aivan, kassassammehan  on enää 100 dollaria jäljellä.

So: En ole samaa mieltä kaikista mielipiteistäsi, muttet ollut väärässä antaessasi (minun) ymmärtää rahojemme loppuneen - aivan, kassassammehan on enää sata dollaria jäljellä.

-----

Tuntuu siltä / Luulen _would be even better_, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä, ei silti, että  palaa hyvin pian (_here you could either say_ Ei sillä, että hän palaisi pian_ which is quite informal and couldn't be used in more formal text, but as these examples seem to refer speech it sounds okay to me. Or another way would be for example _vaikkei hän varmaankaan palaa pian/lähiaikoina/vähään aikaan_. If you use the _ei sillä_ clause I'd put a dot before it, otherwise a comma.)
_
-- aivan, todennäköistä(hän) on, että hän ei palaa ennen kuin vähiten sitä odotamme. _(For me it feels strange to use the expression "when you least expect it" with any other pronoun than "it" at least in Finnish)
_
So: Luulen, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä. Ei sillä, että hän palaisi ihan pian/lähiaikoina/vähään aikaan - aivan, todennäköistä(hän) on, että hän ei palaa ennen kuin vähiten sitä odotamme.

or

__Luulen, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä, vaikkei hän varmaankaan palaa ihan pian/lähiaikoina/vähään aikaan - aivan, todennäköistä(hän) on,  että hän ei palaa ennen kuin vähiten sitä odotamme._
_ 
-----

En halua antaa (sinun) ymmärtää, että olisi mahdollista ennustaa täydellisesti säätä. Aivan, mahdotontahan se tietenkin on!



_The phrase _antaa jonkun ymmärtää_ which you used two times sounds very unnatural though it's grammatically and semantically right, so I'd try to replace it with some other structures. In the last sentence you could say for example _En halua sinun luulevan, että..._


----------



## Gavril

sammio said:


> En yhdy kaikkiin sinun ilmaisemiisi mielipiteisiin does not sound natural at all so: _En ole samaa mieltä kaikista mielipiteistäsi__, muttet ollut  väärässä antaessasi (minun) ymmärtää, että meidän rahamme loppuvat _(correct, but would sound better with_ rahojemme loppuneen) -- aivan, kassassammehan  on enää 100 dollaria jäljellä.
> 
> So: En ole samaa mieltä kaikista mielipiteistäsi, muttet ollut väärässä antaessasi (minun) ymmärtää rahojemme loppuneen - aivan, kassassammehan on enää sata dollaria jäljellä.
> 
> -----
> 
> Tuntuu siltä / Luulen _would be even better_, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä, ei silti, että  palaa hyvin pian (_here you could either say_ Ei sillä, että hän palaisi pian_ which is quite informal and couldn't be used in more formal text, but as these examples seem to refer speech it sounds okay to me. Or another way would be for example _vaikkei hän varmaankaan palaa pian/lähiaikoina/vähään aikaan_. If you use the _ei sillä_ clause I'd put a dot before it, otherwise a comma.)
> _
> -- aivan, todennäköistä(hän) on, että hän ei palaa ennen kuin vähiten sitä odotamme. _(For me it feels strange to use the expression "when you least expect it" with any other pronoun than "it" at least in Finnish)
> _
> So: Luulen, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä. Ei sillä, että hän palaisi ihan pian/lähiaikoina/vähään aikaan - aivan, todennäköistä(hän) on, että hän ei palaa ennen kuin vähiten sitä odotamme.
> 
> or
> 
> __Luulen, että näemme hänet taas jonakin päivänä, vaikkei hän varmaankaan palaa ihan pian/lähiaikoina/vähään aikaan - aivan, todennäköistä(hän) on,  että hän ei palaa ennen kuin vähiten sitä odotamme._
> _
> -----
> 
> En halua antaa (sinun) ymmärtää, että olisi mahdollista ennustaa täydellisesti säätä. Aivan, mahdotontahan se tietenkin on!
> 
> 
> 
> _The phrase _antaa jonkun ymmärtää_ which you used two times sounds very unnatural though it's grammatically and semantically right, so I'd try to replace it with some other structures. In the last sentence you could say for example _En halua sinun luulevan, että..._



One more thing: I noticed that you put _-hän/-han_ in parentheses in all sentences but the last one. Is the _-hän/-han_ ending more appropriate, or does it seem more necessary, in the last sentence?


----------



## sammio

Oh yes apparently I have been a bit inconsistent there. The last _-han_ should be in parentheses too. The _-han/-hän_ ending adds a kind of "indeed, as you know it's impossible" feeling to it, it underlines even more the fact that the thing said is already known, so maybe that's why I left the parentheses out in the last sentence, because the message particularly in that one feels so obvious.


----------

